# looking for a small exotic or similar?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

im looking for a small rodent/exotic thats quite low maintenance because i was looking to get a snake but my mum doesnt like that idea(im 15 in just over 3 months otherwise id get one) but yeah im looking for something thats quite low maintenance, looks nice and has a nice temperament, not to hard to get over with? suggestions please? 

no rats because im terrified of them, mice are ok :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Short-tailed Possum? I don't know much about them but they look cool and I've heard they are tameable. An african-pygmy hedgehog would be cool too. Rats maybe?


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> Short-tailed Possum? I don't know much about them but they look cool and I've heard they are tameable. An african-pygmy hedgehog would be cool too. Rats maybe?


thanks but im looking for an animal thats available a lot and i havent seen many possums anywhere, basically an animal thats fury and doesnt take up much space but i dont want a hamster/gerbil/guinea pig anything like that? i was looking at rats before and i dont like them at all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> thanks but im looking for an animal thats available a lot and i havent seen many possums anywhere


They have some at Manchester Pets & Aquatics.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

How about a ferret? they are super playful and very easy to tame. Thet make great pets, we always had loads when I was younger


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

joemeatsix said:


> basically an animal thats fury and doesnt take up much space


African pygmy mice! :2thumb:

Can't handle those guys though - I'm assuming that is something you'd want?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

You are limiting yourself a lot.. I don't think an animal exists that fits your specification :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I tend to agree - animals that are low maintenance in terms of care are usually the ones that don't interact with their owners, so I would go along with the pygmy mice to be honest.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

Not trying to sound mean here, but what are your reasons for not wanting to get something 'normal' like a hamster or fancy mouse? It sounds a bit like you want one for decoration more than anything else to me. Sorry, but when you only list three/four factors and one of them is 'looks nice' it worries me a little bit.

To be honest, the only pets that I can think of that fit your description are certain inverts. Some of them (like certain cockroaches), cannot bite or fly and won't have much odour. (if any) They also won't require much space and you can order some online. And before you say they're not furry or nice looking, tarantulas tend to be at least a little bit fluffy and domino roaches are very pretty in my arrogant opinion. ;D


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Hehe "tarantulas tend to be at least a little bit fluffy" made me smile


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

What about a degu?

Interesting, not that common, very interactive and beautiful.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

How about a small group of female fancy mice in different hair types such as Satin or Abyssinian? They're still unusual but still land in the limitations you have set.

There are a few exotic species of mice you could go with, but you would have to be prepared that they may not end up tame and you would have to have a hands off relationship with them. Zebra and Spiny mice are great to watch, as are harvest mice. But odds are they wont tame down to the degree you would like.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

What is it about rats you do not like? 
Something similar in size but which requires less maintenance because there is virtually no smell are jirds. These are larger relatives of the moew common Mongolian gerbil. They tame easily. various species are available e.g. Shaw's, Persian.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

thanks everyone, basically, i want something small, i can hold thats not expensive, easily tamed, not too expensive and something that not many people, i dont like rats because of the things ive heard about them having 14 disease that can kill people :/

ive had ferrets when i was 9/10 at my dads house and i loved them but there enclosure/cage was so tall, 8ft or so high and theyre so expensive

so yeah, something small, easy held, quite cheap and something that not everyone's got? i have arachnophobia so anything with 8 legs or is an insect is a no go 

does any such animal exist?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

joemeatsix said:


> thanks everyone, basically, i want something small, i can hold thats not expensive, easily tamed, not too expensive and something that not many people, i dont like rats because of the things ive heard about them having 14 disease that can kill people :/
> 
> ive had ferrets when i was 9/10 at my dads house and i loved them but there enclosure/cage was so tall, 8ft or so high and theyre so expensive
> 
> ...


Hmm... axolotl? Not handleable but a ton of character and you can hand feed them. Same with tiger salamanders, they become quite "attatched" to you but only as a source of food in reality... Maybe a budgie? And rats carrying disease is utter :censor:. They have done plenty of studies on fancy rats and do you really think they would allow disease-carrying animals to be sold in pet shops? Sorry that sounds a bit harsh but a rat doesn't carry anything worse than a dog really. Anyway, back to ideas- sugar gliders? Maybe even a skunk (although those are the same amount of work as a dog/cat I'd say). You are limiting yourself a lot here, maybe some gerbils or guineapigs are your only options really? I know they probably don't interest you because they're more "common" but guinea-pigs can prove very rewarding- especially when kept inside with the family.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Moony14 said:


> Hmm... axolotl? Not handleable but a ton of character and you can hand feed them. Same with tiger salamanders, they become quite "attatched" to you but only as a source of food in reality... Maybe a budgie? And rats carrying disease is utter :censor:. They have done plenty of studies on fancy rats and do you really think they would allow disease-carrying animals to be sold in pet shops? Sorry that sounds a bit harsh but a rat doesn't carry anything worse than a dog really. Anyway, back to ideas- sugar gliders? Maybe even a skunk (although those are the same amount of work as a dog/cat I'd say). You are limiting yourself a lot here, maybe some gerbils or guineapigs are your only options really? I know they probably don't interest you because they're more "common" but guinea-pigs can prove very rewarding- especially when kept inside with the family.


sugar gliders don't really tickle my fancy but like its said somewhere above, degus, theyre so interesting! i wouldnt really like a skunk because id be scared it would spray and i wouldnt be able to go to school for weeks because of the smell and id be doing coursework and exams from home 
im reading up on degus atm and they seem nice 

ive had plenty of budgies and i loved them but id rather not have any more


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Me too! :lol2:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry but there is no exotic that is "inexpensive", most require a particular diet that will set you back a bit, some need heating/lighting requirements, not to mention vet bills that may arise that will easily go over any "regular" animal bills. If you're passionate about exotics, great, but don't base your decision on what is the cheapest as with any animal, you need to find something that interests you! Take into consideration bills though, you say you're almost 15, does that mean your parents will be forking out?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Me too! :lol2:


Just to clarify that post was in response to this post on the previous page.


Disillusioned said:


> Hehe "tarantulas tend to be at least a little bit fluffy" made me smile





ChazzieJo said:


> Sorry but there is no exotic that is "inexpensive", most require a particular diet that will set you back a bit, some need heating/lighting requirements, not to mention vet bills that may arise that will easily go over any "regular" animal bills. If you're passionate about exotics, great, but don't base your decision on what is the cheapest as with any animal, you need to find something that interests you! Take into consideration bills though, you say you're almost 15, does that mean your parents will be forking out?


Exactly my thoughts, a cheap pet doesn't mean cheap maintenance and you need to be well aware of that. Also a cheap pet might need an expensive enclosure/cage which also needs to be taken into consideration.

And you need to get yourself better informed about animals, pet rats do *not *carry disease, let alone 14. Otherwise as Mooney says, they wouldn't be so popular as pets. They're very interactive, love to be handled if you handle them right (and buy from a breeder, not a pet shop), very intelligent and can be talk tricks etc. At your age I would have said a rat was a good pet to start you off on your future animal keeping - plenty of time to move onto more exotic pets when you are older.



joemeatsix said:


> so yeah, something small, easy held, quite cheap and something that not everyone's got?


I don't want to sound uncharitable, but it appears to me from what you are saying that you're more interested in owning something unusual or different, than just having a pet - why is that???


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Sorry but there is no exotic that is "inexpensive", most require a particular diet that will set you back a bit, some need heating/lighting requirements, not to mention vet bills that may arise that will easily go over any "regular" animal bills. If you're passionate about exotics, great, but don't base your decision on what is the cheapest as with any animal, you need to find something that interests you! Take into consideration bills though, you say you're almost 15, does that mean your parents will be forking out?


yeah, my parents will be helping out a bit, i can afford the actual animal myself, if i cant afford the cage/enclosure with the rest of the money i have, my mum said she'll pay for the rest, i can get the food for either hedgehogs or degus free because i have a friend that owns both and is always overstocked on food so he says he'll gladly give me the food  im not looking for one that needs heating or lighting requirements, is there any like that?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Firstly, I'm with you on the rat thing.....I hate them too.....some people just do, and rat people just can't seem to understand why we feel that way. But you won't win any points on here for saying that.

Secondly, ferrets aren't expensive! If you think they're too pricey for your pocket, then I'd give up thinking about exotics until you get a bit older and have a job that earns enough cash to buy what you really want. Aside from hamsters etc, ferrets are just about one of the cheapest pets around!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

feorag said:


> Just to clarify that post was in response to this post on the previous page.
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts, a cheap pet doesn't mean cheap maintenance and you need to be well aware of that. Also a cheap pet might need an expensive enclosure/cage which also needs to be taken into consideration.
> ...


i dont know, its just that ive always liked different things than everyone and i dont want something that will get boring after a year, ive loved exotics since as long as i can remember, id rather go and touch the big massive snake that the man's got over his shoulders instead of like everyone else going over to the sheep and the goats, do you get what i mean? and ill look into rats right now


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Firstly, I'm with you on the rat thing.....I hate them too.....some people just do, and rat people just can't seem to understand why we feel that way. But you won't win any points on here for saying that.
> 
> Secondly, ferrets aren't expensive! If you think they're too pricey for your pocket, then I'd give up thinking about exotics until you get a bit older and have a job that earns enough cash to buy what you really want. Aside from hamsters etc, ferrets are just about one of the cheapest pets around!


well it might just be me that thinks theyre expensive, and it doesnt matter if theyre not because i dont have the room for them anyway but ive looked into degus/animals like that and i can afford to house them :2thumb:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Well Pygmy Hedgehogs require heating, so that rules them out. Maybe Degus? They need a lot of space though and you'll need a small group for them to thrive.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Well Pygmy Hedgehogs require heating, so that rules them out. Maybe Degus? They need a lot of space though and you'll need a small group for them to thrive.


looks like the obvious choice is degus then? ive been looking up on them since last night and they seem pretty nice animals?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

joemeatsix said:


> i dont know, its just that ive always liked different things than everyone and i dont want something that will get boring after a year, ive loved exotics since as long as i can remember, id rather go and touch the big massive snake that the man's got over his shoulders instead of like everyone else going over to the sheep and the goats, do you get what i mean? and ill look into rats right now


I do know what you mean - I've always been drawn towards exotics too, but at your age you need to start somewhere and anything too complicated in its husbandry isn't a good pet to start with imao.

Most people have a thing about rats because they don't like their tails, but if you are OK with snakes, then I don't understand why a rat's tail would put anyone off them.

I have rats, snakes & APDs (as well as dogs, cats and fish) and I can tell you that out of those 3 the rats are the most rewarding. I barely ever see the APDs, cos they only come out late at night and are very reclusive and you don't really get much of a reaction from snakes other than they recognise your smell, if someone else handles them and you are close.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> Most people have a thing about rats because they don't like their tails, but if you are OK with snakes, then I don't understand why a rat's tail would put anyone off them.


hahahaha.....you say that, but I've kept snakes for 20 years, and I _still_ don't like rats. I don't enjoy touching them frozen, and NEVER touch them once defrosted


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

feorag said:


> I do know what you mean - I've always been drawn towards exotics too, but at your age you need to start somewhere and anything too complicated in its husbandry isn't a good pet to start with imao.
> 
> Most people have a thing about rats because they don't like their tails, but if you are OK with snakes, then I don't understand why a rat's tail would put anyone off them.
> 
> I have rats, snakes & APDs (as well as dogs, cats and fish) and I can tell you that out of those 3 the rats are the most rewarding. I barely ever see the APDs, cos they only come out late at night and are very reclusive and you don't really get much of a reaction from snakes other than they recognise your smell, if someone else handles them and you are close.


i dont think my mum would be too happy if i asked her for a rat for my 15th but, i asked her for a snake but she said no but the reason is because that i have a 10 year old littler brother that has severe autism so he can't talk, he only communicates with hand gestures and he's also started to say tiny words and nobody knows what he'll be like with a snake in the house, plus my mum thinks it will get out in the night and strangle and kill us all, but she's had 2 6ft iguanas when i was 3/4. what kind of rats should i look into if i want to keep them and get a yes? so its a no to aph's then and a definite no to snakes for about another 3-6 years, people have said that rats are the most rewarding but some people have said degus are more rewarding. if my mum says no to a rat should i try my chances with fancy mice or a degu?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally I prefer rats but Degus are lovely little things, if you don't like rats then I would ask about these first seeing as like mrcriss said, some people just don't like rats! 
I've never owned any but cared for about 6 degus at college and I remember we had to be careful what we gave them because I think they are all diabetic? 
Anyways, ours used to get handled regularly and loved a fuss!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

would anyone recommend any exotic mice/multimammates?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> hahahaha.....you say that, but I've kept snakes for 20 years, and I _still_ don't like rats. I don't enjoy touching them frozen, and NEVER touch them once defrosted


:lol2: Are you OK with little furry critters, so it's just rats that you can't touch???

Degus aren't diabetic, but they are prone to developing diabetes, so need a carefully controlled diet. That's why they were first brought into this country - for diabetes lab testing, as it is so easy to get them to develop it! :sad:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Are you OK with little furry critters, so it's just rats that you can't touch???
> 
> Degus aren't diabetic, but they are prone to developing diabetes, so need a carefully controlled diet. That's why they were first brought into this country - for diabetes lab testing, as it is so easy to get them to develop it! :sad:


Oh right, I wasn't sure if that was correct or not, just remember getting told not to give them certain things because of diabetes. That's really sad, I can't stand the thought of animal testing, poor little guys.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Are you OK with little furry critters, so it's just rats that you can't touch???
> :


Just rats really. I'm not scared of them (or anything else for that matter), just don't like 'em. I'll hold them if I really have to, but I'd never choose to do so.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry, no offence, but I can't help myself! :roll2:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

do you know if chipmunks are an okay first exotic? because im looking on the dreaded [email protected]'s website and they have chipmunk products and they wouldnt be on the site if they were too hard?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> do you know if chipmunks are an okay first exotic? because im looking on the dreaded [email protected]'s website and they have chipmunk products and they wouldnt be on the site if they were too hard?


My chipmunk was my first exotic, hes been great, really friendly. He isnt handlable however as he lived wild up until he came into the RSPCA shelter I was working in at the time. He didn't bond with anyone but me as I spent the most time with him, and eventually he let me stroke him and would sit on my shoulder. It might be possible to handle them however if you get them as babies and can spend enough time with them, but I wont say 100% sure as with any exotic there's always a chance they will want to be left alone.


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

as it's been said on one of the previous pages, ferrets, my mum doesn't mind them, i LOVE them, its only just sunk in that theyre not at all expensive, theyre not exactly exotic but everyone has said theyd be a great starter(well again) can they eat food like dog food? because the ones i had, walked over to the dog's food bowl, and the dog was a big huge great dane, just used to walk between his paws and eat all of his dog food is it healthy for them to eat that? because apparently its a very controversial subject? how big does their cage need to be? because i just used to play with them/make sure they didnt eat the chickens/get into next door through the gap in the wall?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

joemeatsix said:


> yeah, my parents will be helping out a bit, i can afford the actual animal myself, if i cant afford the cage/enclosure with the rest of the money i have, my mum said she'll pay for the rest, i can get the food for either hedgehogs or degus free because i have a friend that owns both and is always overstocked on food so he says he'll gladly give me the food  im not looking for one that needs heating or lighting requirements, *is there any like that?*


From everything you have said, nope. Wait until you can get something more expensive/demanding?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Of all the things suggested so far, I think degus are the best idea. Mine are so friendly and sooo entertaining to watch. When I was at home with my mother, I wanted snakes and lizards and was told no, no to rats aswell 'cause mother didn't like them, but she was OK with the degus and after a while I'm sure she came to love them (she denies it but you can see it!)

I'd love ferrets, they are so much fun, but I think they smell too much to be indoor pets. Then if you have them outside the cost of enclosure and space required goes up a lot.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

joemeatsix said:


> would anyone recommend any exotic mice/multimammates?


When other people have suggested animals which are not easy to handle, you've immediately dismissed them. Multimammates are very famous for being unpredictable, bitey, and destructive and even the tiniest amount of research should show that. (having said that, they are my joint favourite pet with the syrian hamster, so I guess it depends on the owner)

Your priority seems to be finding a different pet that no one else has. You don't specify why. If you said to be "I have had years of experience with most of the mainstream pets and haven't clicked with any of them" I could understand, but you don't even say that you've got experience with any kind of rodent or small animal at all.
I'm really sorry if I sound rude, but I don't understand the logic behind wanting a unique pet just for the sake of it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Exactly what I said earlier! :2thumb:


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

elmthesofties said:


> When other people have suggested animals which are not easy to handle, you've immediately dismissed them. Multimammates are very famous for being unpredictable, bitey, and destructive and even the tiniest amount of research should show that. (having said that, they are my joint favourite pet with the syrian hamster, so I guess it depends on the owner)
> 
> Your priority seems to be finding a different pet that no one else has. You don't specify why. If you said to be "I have had years of experience with most of the mainstream pets and haven't clicked with any of them" I could understand, but you don't even say that you've got experience with any kind of rodent or small animal at all.
> I'm really sorry if I sound rude, but I don't understand the logic behind wanting a unique pet just for the sake of it.


ive had at least about 14 cats(no exaggeration) 3 dogs(i was allergic to the first one, im not anymore. the second one just didnt want to be in the house and found a way out the door and never came back again, the third one was supposed to be a staffy but turned out it was a pitbull so had to be put down), ive had budgies, hamsters, ferrets, and even had chickens whilst i visited my dad, so id say ive had a fair bit of experience with the most common of pets?


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

em_40 said:


> Of all the things suggested so far, I think degus are the best idea. Mine are so friendly and sooo entertaining to watch. When I was at home with my mother, I wanted snakes and lizards and was told no, no to rats aswell 'cause mother didn't like them, but she was OK with the degus and after a while I'm sure she came to love them (she denies it but you can see it!)
> 
> I'd love ferrets, they are so much fun, but I think they smell too much to be indoor pets. Then if you have them outside the cost of enclosure and space required goes up a lot.


my mum is exactly like that and i dont have a garden or even a nice yard never mind garden and id rather not have my house stank out by ferrets eventhough i love them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Get a Duprasi, easy to keep, no smell, tame easily and very sweet too:flrt:

Bob


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

joemeatsix said:


> as it's been said on one of the previous pages, ferrets, my mum doesn't mind them, i LOVE them, its only just sunk in that theyre not at all expensive, theyre not exactly exotic but everyone has said theyd be a great starter(well again) can they eat food like dog food? because the ones i had, walked over to the dog's food bowl, and the dog was a big huge great dane, just used to walk between his paws and eat all of his dog food is it healthy for them to eat that? because apparently its a very controversial subject? how big does their cage need to be? because i just used to play with them/make sure they didnt eat the chickens/get into next door through the gap in the wall?


ferrets cost peanuts to buy, its keeping them that mounts up. unless you want all the fun, potential health problems (females) and smell (males), you need to get them (and it is a 'them', not 'it' as there highly social animals so your looking at a minimum of 2) neutered, the price of which can be high in some areas (one vet near me is asking £85 per jill for spaying, but ask around, the last girl i had spayed was done for £60, thats as cheap as iv found it). 

cages can cost anything from next to nothing (ebay and carboots) to hundreds. while they may sleep for most of the day, when there awake, they bounce off the walls. so on top of letting them out for a few hours a day, you need the biggest cage you can buy imo, because with the best will in the world, theres going to be days you cant let them out, and they need to have some space to play if there going to have to stay in the cage. a combination of large floor space and height is ideal. for me, id go for floor space before height. 

dog food is a bad idea. it contains vegetable matter and high amounts of carbohydrates which are bad for ferrets (can cause the runs, i believe veterinary jurys out on if high carb diets are linked to increase risk of tumours, though this may now have gone one way or another). unlike dogs, which need those in their diets, ferrets are obligate carnivores. they cannot digest vegetable or plant matter and iv never seen the point in feeding something they cant digest. high protein cat or ferret dry food is fine (but again you need to watch the sugar content, even ones labelled as 'ferret food' can have low protein, high sugar content). personally, i feed 70% (want to get it higher but thats what im stuck at atm) raw meat/whole carcass and the rest is made up of high protein cat biscuits. 

to give you an idea, heres roughly what mine have/do cost:
outdoor 5x7 shed with play area plus foundations etc: £400ish probably less (ex display shed)
weekly food bill: roughly £7/8 for 7 of them
ferrets themselves: most iv paid is £30 for an already spayed jill. most of mine were free. rescues are cost effective in this sense. 
vets bills: between neutering and a run of bad luck with insulinoma's: a lot.
toys: not much, improvise!


----------



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

Shell195 said:


> Get a Duprasi, easy to keep, no smell, tame easily and very sweet too:flrt:
> 
> Bob
> image


ah theyre so cute! are they just fat tailed gerbils?


----------



## Opossum (Oct 1, 2015)

Where can I get an opossum 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

joemeatsix said:


> ive had at least about 14 cats(no exaggeration) 3 dogs(i was allergic to the first one, im not anymore. the second one just didnt want to be in the house and found a way out the door and never came back again, the third one was supposed to be a staffy but turned out it was a pitbull so had to be put down), ive had budgies, hamsters, ferrets, and even had chickens whilst i visited my dad, so id say ive had a fair bit of experience with the most common of pets?


That's a lot of pets for someone so young, I hope whatever you decide to get doesn't just end up on a list in a few month/years.

Also you said you don't want anything what requires lighting or heating but you wanted a snake?

Anyway I'm going to suggest a tortoise I have two and they're hugely rewarding pets, I would avoid tropical species to start with but a Hermann is easy to look after and fairly hardy just make sure you research it's needs before committing.


----------

